# Upgrading to Win10 from Win7 questions



## phixgrrrl (Oct 6, 2004)

1) I've downloaded the win10 iso to my D drive. Will I be able to install it (boot from) from my D drive or do I have to copy that over to a usb?

2) I know to backup everything, but, I assume that means everything on the drive you plan to install win 10 on (eg, C drive), so I can leave my other physical drives alone right (D drive, external F drive)?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I've had some issues upgrading machines directly from the ISO before. I'm not stating it won't work; just be aware there may be glitches. I've had more success downloading the Media Creation Tool and running it from the desktop without downloading the ISO first.



> ...so I can leave my other physical drives alone right (D drive, external F drive)?


Yes, they'll be fine.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Are you intending on upgrading an existing win7 install OR are you intending on doing a clean install of win10?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

phixgrrrl:

If you downloaded and have the Windows 10 ISO file saved in the D: drive of your computer, you need to create a bootable USB thumb drive or a bootable DVD with it.
You then use that bootable media to do an "upgrade" install from Windows 7 to Windows 10, or do a "clean" install of Windows 10.

Regardless of whether you choose to do an "upgrade" install or a "clean" install, you should first back up your personal data(documents, photos, music, etc.) to reliable external media.
I personally have seen about a 40% failure rate in doing an "upgrade" install because it carries over debris and issues into the upgrade.
A "clean" install is more time-consuming because third-party apps need to be re-installed afterwards, but your computer will have a fresh start.

You haven't provided any information or description of your computer, so we don't even know at this point if it's a good candidate for running Windows 10. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## phixgrrrl (Oct 6, 2004)

Oh I did use the media creation tool. It gave me the choice to download an iso to install later, and since I didnt want to install 10 yet at that moment, that's what I chose. 
And yah, I figured out I had to create a disc from the iso after I posted this.

I will be doing a clean install. So formatting the entire C drive. I'm hoping my Win 7 key will work w/win 10, as I've been reading.

And I'm pretty sure I'm ok to run 10, so I didnt post any pc info. But here it is.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor , AMD64 Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 6
RAM: 16350 Mb
Graphics Card: ASUS HD7870 Series, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 305142 MB, Free - 215602 MB; D: Total - 715401 MB, Free - 521474 MB; F: Total - 953835 MB, Free - 627018 MB; 
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., 970A-D3P, x.x, To be filled by O.E.M.
Antivirus: Avira Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Win10 is a supported operating system for your motherboard. Here is a link to the support page for that board;
https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/GA-970A-D3P-rev-10#ov
Prior to doing the install, go to the support page and download the drivers you will need.

It has been a few months since I have done a win10 install using a win7 key however it did work in Sept so there is a good chance that a win7 key will still work.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

phixgrrrl:

Thanks for clarifying what you've done and what you plan to do, and thanks for submitting a log of your computer.

If Windows 10 has never been installed in that computer, and you plan to do a "clean" install of Windows 10 Home 64-bit in it, do the following in it before you start.
If activating Windows 10 Home 64-bit with your Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit product key doesn't work(as crjdriver said worked 3 months ago), this method will hopefully still work.

1. Insert the bootable Windows 10 disc in its drive, then expose its contents.
2. Expose the contents of the *sources* folder.
3. Copy the *gatherosstate.exe* file to the desktop.
4. Right-click that file and then click "Run as Administrator".
5. A *GenuineTicket.xml* file will appear on the desktop.
6. Copy that file to a USB thumb drive or burn it to a disc.
7. Do a clean install of Windows 10.
8. Skip the step to enter a product key.
9. After Windows 10 is installed, navigate to the *C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\ClipSVC\GenuineTicket* folder.
10. Use the media you have the *GenuineTicket.xml* file saved in to copy it inside the *GenuineTicket* folder.
11. Restart the computer.
Notes:
The above steps should work in a computer that already has a working activated copy of Windows 7 SP1.
The *GenuineTicket.xml* file will only work in the same working computer that it was created in.
Before you complete step 9, navigate to File Explorer, then click "View - Options - Change folder and search options", then click "View - Show hidden files, folders and drives", then click Apply.

---------------------------------------------------

I was going to advise you to get rid of *Avast Antivirus* before you start, but since you plan to do a "clean" install, that won't be necessary.
However, after Windows 10 Home 64-bit is installed, stick with Windows 10's built-in antivirus app: *Windows Security*.
Windows 10 can have various issues when using a third-party antivirus app, so I don't recommend re-installing *Avast Antivirus*.

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## phixgrrrl (Oct 6, 2004)

Thank you for the tips!! 
I also found, on Tom's hardware, the following extra tips. You recommend doing these as well?

*_Before you begin the installation process, it might also be a good idea to ensure that your BIOS is set to UEFI or compatibility mode. Legacy modes that may have worked fine with Windows 7 may create installation or hardware issues during or after the installation of Windows 10._

*_Temporarily disconnect all other hard drives except the primary drive onto which you'll install Windows. With the power turned off, simply disconnect all other internal drives from the motherboard SATA headers or external drives from their USB ports, except the flash drive or optical drive to be used during the installation process. This step will prevent the possibility of accidentally deleting any files or partitions from those drives when preparing the primary drive for the Windows installation._
_[I wouldn't think this would be necessary, as I know which drive is which.]

*Check that the software and hardware you mostly use are compatible with Windows 10 and have drivers available, even if your system has already passed the compatibility check. Download and save these drivers to a suitable DVD, flash drive, or external disk_


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

In response to what you read in the Tom's hardware site:

I personally prefer using "Legacy" mode in the BIOS.
I'm not aware of any adverse effects having occurred in my PCs from doing that.

If your PC has multiple internal hard drives and/or external hard drives, make sure only the internal hard drive that you're going to do a clean install in is connected and detected in the BIOS.
This prevents you from accidentally formatting and trying to install Windows 10 in the wrong hard drive.

Windows 10 is pretty good about installing drivers for a PC's primary devices(graphics, audio, ethernet, wireless, etc.), but they may not be the most current versions.
It's a good idea to download and save the most current drivers before you start.
Also make sure to download and save the most current software driver packages for any external devices(printer, etc.).

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## phixgrrrl (Oct 6, 2004)

I have quite a few programs on my D drive (physical drive). Will they likely be compatible or will I have to re-download them for Win10?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

phixgrrrl said:


> I have quite a few programs on my D drive (physical drive). Will they likely be compatible or will I have to re-download them for Win10?


The programs may be compatible however they will need to be installed. Reason being when you install a program, setup copies files to the program's folder AND copies .DDL type files to the /windows/system32 folder. This along with the relevant registry entries to tell the operating system where those files are located, necessitate an install of the program.

A clean install will not have the .DDL files nor will it have the reg entries.
Very simple programs [ones that are just a .exe single file] may run satisfactorily; you can always give it a try.


----------



## phixgrrrl (Oct 6, 2004)

I kinda thought something like that. Damn.
Ok thank you.


----------

